# Tree Spirits



## Huntaholic (Jan 23, 2022)

Another thread on here go me to thinking about this and I thought I would start a thread about it. Do any of yall believe some trees have a spirit? As a logger I certainly hope they don't but whos to say for sure. Ive ran across a few that I thought were out to get me that's for sure. I had a chestnut oak once that shot off the stump, flipped ends and the whole top ended up ALL around the stump! I also cut a wild cherry once that wasn't leaning hardly at all, perfect trunk, very little top. I swear to God that tree literally EXPLODED mid way up the trunk AS IT WAS FALLING and slabs, landed all around me! There wasn't anywhere to run so I just had to stand there and let it all happen. After it was all said and done, there wasn't a solid 8 ft section of that tree left. 
Another one that comes to mind is a buddy of mine was building a house and at the time there was no public water so he had to drill a well. He had a "water witcher" come out and locate well spots. Witchers wife came with him but she sat in the truck. After they got done and were fixing to leave she looked at my buddy, pointed to a tree at the edge of his yard, and told him "you better cut that tree before you build your house, that tree is ANGRY!" MY buddy listened to her politely and promptly forgot all about that warning. After all, this tree was a chestnut oak about 48in across the stump and it was leaning down the hill at a very steep angle directly AWAY from his house. You guessed it, about the time he got the house dried in, that tree turned 180 degrees UPHILL and AWAY from the lean, and took the front porch off his new house!


----------



## Stunties (Feb 5, 2022)

Yes, I believe they do, in a manner of speaking. Although I can’t point to experiences such as you have described as evidence for why I’ve come to regard them as I would any other creatures. We humans just don’t understand the trees any better than most of us understand other creatures. Or other humans, for that matter but now we’re off the deep end.

The well witchers wife clearly saw things others didn’t. I’ve seen a few trees I thought were angry for one reason or another, or suffering somehow even. We’ve got a few around our homestead that look that way, fortunately not close to the house itself. Also fortunately trees that grow over 20’ tall around here are rare except for cottonwoods with water close by.

Angry looking junipers or scrub oaks are much less intimidating when they’re only 10’ tall.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 6, 2022)

I think you were drunk, 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 6, 2022)

jefflovstrom said:


> I think you were drunk,
> Jeff



Lol. Sounds more LSD or shroom related to me but I hear ya.


----------



## Tetanus (Feb 6, 2022)

Oh absolutely I do, and you all will as well once you knock the top off a bottle of absinthe and swallow what's inside. Then you'll find the devil in a little green bottle, made from the Wormwood tree. But angry trees?? Sounds a bit silly to me.


----------



## Huntaholic (Feb 6, 2022)

LOL hey, I was just asking and gave the only example I knew of!


----------



## Cricket (Feb 6, 2022)

I don't know if it's a spirit or what, but some trees do seem to do what they want to do, and screw the laws of physics.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 6, 2022)

Boo!


----------



## BrettS (Feb 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Brufab (Feb 7, 2022)

when one tree is being harmed it releases chemicals to alert other trees. It's all about killing something that is living. Everything had a life span some are cut short some live till the end. You have to look at the big picture. We understand trees probly less than we understand the moon...


----------



## Huntaholic (Feb 7, 2022)

Brufab said:


> when one tree is being harmed it releases chemicals to alert other trees. It's all about killing something that is living. Everything had a life span some are cut short some live till the end. You have to look at the big picture. We understand trees probly less than we understand the moon...


Well if that's the case theres gonna be some pissed off big sumbeeches in the morning when I go to work! I cut several of their buddies today and they are on the hit list for tomorrow!


----------



## Brufab (Feb 7, 2022)

Some trees I don't care about like popple and buckthorn. Maybe im treecist  but if a tree is pushing 150+ years old I usually pass if I can. Just seeing a monster tree is awe inspiring. Because it will be here long after I am and in certain areas where I'm at big trees are rare.


----------



## Huntaholic (Feb 7, 2022)

Brufab said:


> Some trees I don't care about like popple and buckthorn. Maybe im treecist  but if a tree is pushing 150+ years old I usually pass if I can. Just seeing a monster tree is awe inspiring. Because it will be here long after I am and in certain areas where I'm at big trees are rare.


I get that, I really do. It dang sure aint gonna stop me from putting it on the ground though! Ive been fortunate enough to cut some giants for TN. Ive cut some tracts the truly were "virgin" timber. Ive also cut 40" trees out of plow rows. Think about that a minute. 100 years ago there was more clear land here than there is now. Almost all of these hillsides have been tended in corn with the exception of the steepest slopes. In just a little more than my lifetime nature has reclaimed them to the point of being mature forests. City folks have a hard time believing it when I show them that their monster timber is actually an old cornfield with plowrows still visible. To somebody that had been born and raised in the business its easy to see but to those folks its like witchcraft to think tier woods used to be a cornfield. LOL


----------



## Brufab (Feb 7, 2022)

Yea the biggest trees in my area are in neighborhoods, parks, or edges of farm fields or river banks. We have some maybe 5'+ dbh maples on our property. And some big oaks. I would love to cut one but they are in good health. I understand there's a business side of things for the pro guys. I'm just a hobby 
logger. But as soon as one gets unhealthy or storm damaged I just picked up a 36" bar for my old remingtons that can't wait to fell one. I have a few scoped out. Might have to cut one down for memories before the old man is gone.


----------



## Huntaholic (Feb 7, 2022)

The native Americans believed EVERYTHING had a spirit, both flora and fauna. I don't know about all that but heres another point to ponder: my wife says houses have an "aura" and at times, like a spirit. She points out that as long as somebody is living in them and taking care of them, they are healthy but when people abandon them they die. She says they are sad and lonely. What are most house built out of? WOOD! And shes right, just look around and you will see what shes talking about. PERHAPS, these trees I cut every day will live on in lumber, furniture, cabinets, etc..... for way longer than they would have if nature took its course and they fell down and rotted.


----------



## Brufab (Feb 7, 2022)

No doubt, my house was a junk crackhouse I bought from HUD I redid the whole thing now it feels different like it's alive, same with cars. My car always feels better after a car wash not sure if it's in my head or spiritual or aura.


----------



## Huntaholic (Feb 7, 2022)

Brufab said:


> No doubt, my house was a junk crackhouse I bought from HUD I redid the whole thing now it feels different like it's alive, same with cars. My car always feels better after a car wash not sure if it's in my head or spiritual or aura.


Theres things we were never meant to understand. I just hope none of them get mad enough at me to take me out for a few more years at least!


----------



## Brufab (Feb 7, 2022)

Huntaholic said:


> Theres things we were never meant to understand. I just hope none of them get mad enough at me to take me out for a few more years at least!


Now that is what you call words of wisdom! Probly one of the best posts I have read in along time. Well said HH, it covers about everything a guy would encounter in life.


----------



## Wow (Feb 7, 2022)

Huntaholic said:


> Another thread on here go me to thinking about this and I thought I would start a thread about it. Do any of yall believe some trees have a spirit? As a logger I certainly hope they don't but whos to say for sure. Ive ran across a few that I thought were out to get me that's for sure. I had a chestnut oak once that shot off the stump, flipped ends and the whole top ended up ALL around the stump! I also cut a wild cherry once that wasn't leaning hardly at all, perfect trunk, very little top. I swear to God that tree literally EXPLODED mid way up the trunk AS IT WAS FALLING and slabs, landed all around me! There wasn't anywhere to run so I just had to stand there and let it all happen. After it was all said and done, there wasn't a solid 8 ft section of that tree left.
> Another one that comes to mind is a buddy of mine was building a house and at the time there was no public water so he had to drill a well. He had a "water witcher" come out and locate well spots. Witchers wife came with him but she sat in the truck. After they got done and were fixing to leave she looked at my buddy, pointed to a tree at the edge of his yard, and told him "you better cut that tree before you build your house, that tree is ANGRY!" MY buddy listened to her politely and promptly forgot all about that warning. After all, this tree was a chestnut oak about 48in across the stump and it was leaning down the hill at a very steep angle directly AWAY from his house. You guessed it, about the time he got the house dried in, that tree turned 180 degrees UPHILL and AWAY from the lean, and took the front porch off his new house!


TWO things.. Concrete / Abstract.
Concrete answers to the laws of Physics...Abstract answers ONLY to the law of Spirt. Spirit can move THROUGH Concrete into and out of Concrete objects.. As a Shaman I've allowed my Children to grow up into their OWN thought processes.. Many years ago two of my little ones were sleeping and late in the night I heard voices coming from their bedroom. UNLIKE most folks I did not shout, YOU kids get quiet in there.. Instead of got out of bed to check on them. Who knows could have been an intruder needing to be S**t. Very quietly I cracked the door open...There was a night light and I saw the 4 year old sitting on her bed looking into the closet laughing and talking as if in conversation..My child KNEW she was NOT in trouble when she saw me quietly take a seat on the bed beside her.. She looked at me and continued to talk to something in her closet..I was able to see that NO ONE was there so I asked, "Who are you talking to". she replied my friend..I listened a moment but I could NOT hear anyone talking except my baby girl.. So, I asked, "where does your friend live?". My child asked the "Nothing" that question and then replied,, It said it lived In TREES and anywhere it wants to live.. I said, WHAT does it look like. My baby replied at the moment like a Raccoon but it TOLD ME it can look like with it wants IF it wants to be seen.. I asked, "Does your fiend know WHO I am?". My baby asked her friend do you know who this is".. She laughes and said, Her friend said, Sure I know your father.. Then I asked Does your friend know your mother.. at the tine I had recently divorced.. My baby asked her friend who replied, NO I do not know your mother.. It turns out her Mother was a Christian who don't believe in Ghosts and THINKS all of them are evil so she WILL NOT acknowledge them. She calles them demons.. Recently (i'm a writer) I wrote a paper entitled, "Does God exist IF you Don't believe in him?"
I have a mailing list and out of a huge number of people FEW of them understood. As a Shaman I depend upon my Spirit Guides and they've even helped extend my life a few times. Once a voice told me someone was laying in wait to kill me. I armed myself and found a Guy with and AXE hiding in the woods. Turns out he was dealing in Mary Jane and her cousins and wanted to cross my land. IF I was not alive he could have used the land for his trade route..Long story short. I survived, He was jailed his wife kept the family business alive until she was eliminated by competition in Huston Tx. I bought their land and now have a friend living there.. My belief is FEAR opens a door for Bad spirits, so does anger.. BUT love and compassion blocks the bad ones. EVERY tree I kill is done so in respect. Every animal I take is blessed.. Once I was visiting a Christian home on Thanksgiving. NOT knowing my culture they thought they would honor me by asking me to say "Grace".. I looked across the Table (eyes open) and said.. Spirit world, I BLESS these plants and animals that gave their lives so we might enjoy this meal. I ended with HO...The SHOCK (cultural shock) blinded them.. It was deathly quiet then someone said, NOW,,, IF, everyone will BOW your heads I'LL say a PROPER blessing..I bowed my head out of RESPECT for them.. NO it did not insult me.. I fully UNDERSTOOD how they felt.. ALL organized religions I have encountered are of they OPINION they KNOW all truth.. That's WHY they can't be taught..
He who knows, Can't be taught..Man will always fight as long as some of them believe they KNOW it all.. Unless we can find a way to NOT disagree we can't stop fighting among ourselves..UNTIL we can look for things that we DO agree upon AND NOT point out our differences,,,no man on earth can / will/ find perfect peace.....Super powers have robbed many indigenous tribes of their ancient cultures using armed fighters and organized religion to beat them into their mold. So much wonder and awe has been lost.. At 75, I'm an old library that will one day be gone. Until each one learns HIS own path and also learns to HONOR and respect the path of all; others,, only then will the Good Spirits once again rule Turtle Island.. My beliefs are NOT religion. It's culture and it's lived with each breath I take.. I respect all other views. Respect does not mean I must believe nor should it be spoon fed to me by well intending over religious folks who just want to save my soul..In my Culture no one should do that.. I could care less what others do as long as they don't do it to me or mine. Ha. Ha.. Every man is a tree and every tree shall be cut down or fall down in time.. Life is short..Lets make it fun.. Be blessed..


----------



## Cricket (Feb 7, 2022)

Huntaholic said:


> The native Americans believed EVERYTHING had a spirit, both flora and fauna. I don't know about all that but heres another point to ponder: my wife says houses have an "aura" and at times, like a spirit. She points out that as long as somebody is living in them and taking care of them, they are healthy but when people abandon them they die. She says they are sad and lonely. What are most house built out of? WOOD! And shes right, just look around and you will see what shes talking about. PERHAPS, these trees I cut every day will live on in lumber, furniture, cabinets, etc..... for way longer than they would have if nature took its course and they fell down and rotted.


My house is 160 years old - sometimes I look at the beams in the cellar - full logs, some with bark on (and one with a big scorch mark - not sure I want to know what *that* is all about) and wonder what it was like here when someone took that tree down.


----------



## Brufab (Feb 7, 2022)

Cricket said:


> My house is 160 years old - sometimes I look at the beams in the cellar - full logs, some with bark on (and one with a big scorch mark - not sure I want to know what *that* is all about) and wonder what it was like here when someone took that tree down.


My house was built in 1930. The framing lumber has the nicest color and tightest grain I have ever see for pine. The wood turned almost beer bottle brown but when polyurethaned its the most beautiful color. The 2x4 is almost 100 years old and probly came from a 100-200 year old tree.


----------



## Cricket (Feb 7, 2022)

Brufab said:


> My house was built in 1930. The framing lumber has the nicest color and tightest grain I have ever see for pine. The wood turned almost beer bottle brown but when polyurethaned its the most beautiful color. The 2x4 is almost 100 years old and probly came from a 100-200 year old tree.


A lot of my framing wood is walnut. Some ash in the barn (where there's still bark on some to identify it.) You'd about break your wrist trying to drive a nail into some of it. Fascinating, some of the things they used back then.

I'd be interested in pics of the polyurethaned pine. Just because I get fascinated by things like that.

What general area of Michigan are you in? (Curious about the differences in what was used in different areas back in the day - both barn and house here were almost certainly at least originally built from trees on the property - which tend toward walnut, with some maple.


----------



## Brufab (Feb 7, 2022)

A few blocks outside of flint, I can imagine the model t coming to the build site must of been cool times back then


----------



## Brufab (Feb 7, 2022)

I used some of them in my living room to span it and give character.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 7, 2022)

Trees are a living thing that communicate with other trees, in a way, and move and grow and change in ways that help them survive. I’m sure there’s much about them we don’t understand. Interesting to contemplate for sure.


----------



## PEK (Feb 8, 2022)

Interesting thread this is. In England The Green Man has been the spirit of the forest for centuries, he looks after the trees the plants and all life that lives there. Before christianity the pagans and the folklore trusted the Green Man to protect the forest and them in the forest. In the past England was covered in vast ancient forests and in the winter months quite a scary and spooky place but come spring it burst into life every body relied on the wood for heat and cooking and building also the animals and other food which could be picked, they beleived that you should respect the forests. A true hunter will only take what he needs and respects his quarry and use all the animal for various uses, we should be the same with our woodlands and forests. Google green man and remember when doing silly things in the forest, sloppy cuts etc the green man may be watching and one day bite your ass.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Feb 8, 2022)

Trees have tamed the planet to habitability, by L-earning to work with Nature more than anything else. 
Green Man is one of those things that seems to run inexplicably across unlinked ancient cultures.
People lived 20, 30yrs with generations of a family and culture feeding, heating, tooling, sheltering etc. in same woods or even single tree. This still shows in art from many nations and cultures. Trees and Greenman were looked to for wisdom etc. as seem to have figured out Nature best.





Tree leaves appear green in the white light, from gobbling the red and blue bands leaving only the green seen.
So is darker in woods than we perceive , for we are most sensitive to that band of light.
>>we can discern more shades of green than any other color
>>used to be international orange for a safety color shirt, now more to the neon green
To me because of the eons our kind spent in living, hiding, hunting, praying to survive.
Down here we have majestic Live Oaks, that seem to even set off own balanced biosphere more than other trees as forster various mosses and the lives carried in them throughout; especially the shady parts of the tree inwards.
.

wiki/Green_Man


----------



## PEK (Feb 8, 2022)

Our green man in the village where we used to live. A local new age traveller carved it about 10 years ago,the ash tree had a fair bit of rot, the crown and top were removed


----------



## Huntaholic (Feb 8, 2022)

Wow! Now THIS is the direction I hoped this thread would go when I started it! Christian, Pagan, whatever, any way you look at it man was given dominion over Earth and all things upon it. That doesn't mean we should take any of it for granted though. Every day, I cut trees. Some, or should I say most, do what I ask of them. Others, seem to have a mind of their own. I guess what it all boils down to with me is to respect them and appreciate what they have provided for me. Some day, in the distant future hopefully, one may very well get me, and if that's what God has planned for me, Im fine with it. Id rather die in the woods than in a hospital bed anyway. 
There have been several through the years that have tried. Ive had limbs as big as my thigh broke across my shoulder, Ive had splinters go almost 2 inches in to my arm, Ive had to have stitches in a VERY private area, Ive had my hip broke by what I assume was a rock hitting me, Ive had muscle compartment syndrome in my right arm from being hit by a rock, yeah, Ive been beat to **** working in the woods but I still get up every day and go right back out there because it is what makes ME.


----------



## Brufab (Feb 8, 2022)

Thread had me looking at every tree I drove by today big ones small ones dead ones storm damaged ones. Wow....


----------



## Brufab (Feb 8, 2022)

The movie 'the happening' is really interesting its about plant life killing people, crazy movie and seems plausible, they releasing chemicals from being threatened.


----------



## Cricket (Feb 8, 2022)

Brufab said:


> A few blocks outside of flint, I can imagine the model t coming to the build site must of been cool times back then


Haven't been to Flint in years - I remember it having a lot of really old, cool houses.


----------



## Huntaholic (Feb 8, 2022)

Brufab said:


> Thread had me looking at every tree I drove by today big ones small ones dead ones storm damaged ones. Wow....


You cant tell by looking at them whats going to happen when you cut them. I can look up one, walk around it multiple times, think Ive got it read right, and it STILL do something crazy!


----------



## Brufab (Feb 8, 2022)

Cricket said:


> Haven't been to Flint in years - I remember it having a lot of really old, cool houses.


There is 1 tiny section of that left. Everything else is burnt out and destroyed.


----------



## Cricket (Feb 8, 2022)

Brufab said:


> I used some of them in my living room to span it and give character.View attachment 963100
> View attachment 963101


Interesting!


----------



## Cricket (Feb 8, 2022)

Brufab said:


> There is 1 tiny section of that left. Everything else is burnt out and destroyed.




I was sort of afraid of that.


----------



## Brufab (Feb 8, 2022)

Cricket said:


> Interesting!


It was the tightest grained wood I ever seen. It was that dark color when I uncovered it just cleaned with a wet cloth and put clear gloss poly on it the circular saw and chop saw struggled to cut it.


----------



## Dudders (Feb 8, 2022)

I always touch a tree and apologise before cutting it down. At least, when I remember... Although I must do what has to be done, I still dislike doing it if it means killing a tree, a fox, even a rat. Sure, we have dominion over everything, but we shouldn't take it for granted. 
My house is 422 years old, oak-framed, and I've often sat in front of the fire late at night and tried to look back to the lives of those to whom it's been home before me. No success there, so I guess I'm not spiritual enough to receive any vibes!
And I do like to see gates, posts, barns, etc here on the farm that I know are timber that grew right here. Much of it was cut, milled and set in position by me, but most of it by foresters, sawyers and carpenters hundreds of years ago. It seems right, somehow, that those trees 'live' on, just yards from where they grew to maturity.


----------



## Wow (Feb 8, 2022)

PEK said:


> Interesting thread this is. In England The Green Man has been the spirit of the forest for centuries, he looks after the trees the plants and all life that lives there. Before christianity the pagans and the folklore trusted the Green Man to protect the forest and them in the forest. In the past England was covered in vast ancient forests and in the winter months quite a scary and spooky place but come spring it burst into life every body relied on the wood for heat and cooking and building also the animals and other food which could be picked, they beleived that you should respect the forests. A true hunter will only take what he needs and respects his quarry and use all the animal for various uses, we should be the same with our woodlands and forests. Google green man and remember when doing silly things in the forest, sloppy cuts etc the green man may be watching and one day bite your ass.


How interesting. The Green Man. I use the ancient American circle for my spirit path. GREEN is the color of the SOUTH direction. It's the Direction of LIFE and Growth. I LOVE our traditional spirit path. I understand and respect many paths but as they say. You can't get the Indian out of the Indian. I was 69 when I realized I was getting to old to climb trees and stopped swimming in cold lakes and streams. Finally installed an inside bathroom and Hot water. I guess im finally getting domesticated. I remember when I got running water. I bathed outside every day. Lived in a 22 foot Teepee. One winter day I was breaking ice out of my rubber hose and the hose broke. It was cold and freezing rain. Got the water flowing, bathed, washed my long hair came inside to a roaring fire and dried off. Put my hair in a braid and dressed. My redhead girlfriend had spent the night. She said, you should put an inside bathroom in. By then Id built my cabin. To please her I spent days installing a bathroom complete with a shower. When she came to see me a week later I was proud of my accomplishments. She looked into the new shower and there was a blue poly tarp around the bathtub. She looked shocked, YOU call THAT a shower? I replied. It works. Give it a try. I had no TV and no fridge. Id bought an ice chest and had food. She glanced about the room and asked, Why do you have an outboard boat motor sitting in your house? Well , I replied, that's to keep the Foot from freezing and busting, never know if they have water in them. She shook her head in dismay. Ha. Ha. We had a hot time though until she chose a man who had a better looking house. The blue poly tarp still hangs around the bath tub. The ole Wood heater sits in the living room and a friend gave me a big fridge so when she drops by she can have cold beverages. I'm very happy. I enjoyed my younger days and sometimes miss that lovely redhead but by now I suspect her SELL BY DATE has been expired a long time ago. Boy, What a great life I've had / still having. I'd not change a thing. It's ALL GOOD. Probably will be better next go around. My soul wil trave from South to North the direction of the color Red. I call it traveling "The red road" . No HELL awaits me. No fear of passing. Yes I kinda wandered off thread a bit. Lo siento. Be blessed.


----------



## Wow (Feb 8, 2022)

Dudders said:


> I always touch a tree and apologise before cutting it down. At least, when I remember... Although I must do what has to be done, I still dislike doing it if it means killing a tree, a fox, even a rat. Sure, we have dominion over everything, but we shouldn't take it for granted.
> My house is 422 years old, oak-framed, and I've often sat in front of the fire late at night and tried to look back to the lives of those to whom it's been home before me. No success there, so I guess I'm not spiritual enough to receive any vibes!
> And I do like to see gates, posts, barns, etc here on the farm that I know are timber that grew right here. Much of it was cut, milled and set in position by me, but most of it by foresters, sawyers and carpenters hundreds of years ago. It seems right, somehow, that those trees 'live' on, just yards from where they grew to maturity.


Quote:
I've often sat in front of the fire late at night and tried to look back to the lives of those to whom it's been home before me. No success there, so I guess I'm not spiritual enough to receive any vibes!.
In MY HONEST OPINION.
You are demonstrating a wonderful Spirit by what you are doing. I'd SUSPECT you ARE feeling vibes INTERNALLY. Often we expect to feel or see the Spiritual with the senses of the Physical. Joy can't be seen, measured, weighed YEY we know it's real for it fills out hearts with awesome feelings and at times fills out eyes with tears. The mother of my oldest daughter handed me a 4 month old little doll and said, here, you are the one who wanted a baby. Many silent nights id hold that baby and watch her tiny eyes as she took her bottle and locked her eyes with mine. What I felt was awesome and at times my eyes felt wet. She's 43 now and I'm all she has. I was a Mommy/Daddy. She called me either one depending upon what she needed at the moment. From reading what you wrote, I'd say you are very spiritual and an awesome person. In fact I'd probably think of you as a brother and adopt you if you lived near by. There are many good people on this group. I am glad to be here among such greatness. Blessings.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeff


----------



## alanbaker (Feb 8, 2022)

Today I was cutting some tamaracks to open a view. I was not all that comfortable cutting a couple of dozen trees for a view. It seemed a waste of trees. It felt like bad karma, and I was extra careful. One saving grace was the trees growth had slowed a lot, the first 4-5' of heart wood the growth rings were nearly a 1/4", the outer rings were less than a 1/16". But there were a lot of 3-4" 20' pole size wood that would make could replacement poles for my teepee. Maybe I will get set up this summer.
Maybe if all had a bit more reverence for what we do and how we do it the earth may be a better place and so would we. 
And, oh, vegetables scream when we eat them, I just cannot get my vegetarian friends to listen


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 8, 2022)

Trees are simply biological life just like an insect or a blade of grass. Nothing mysterious going on there.


----------



## BrettS (Feb 8, 2022)

Wow said:


> My redhead girlfriend Ha. Ha. We had a hot time though until she chose a man who had a better looking house.


I had a few of those (girlfriends), now it's just me myself and I. I kinda prefer it that way, you won't get left for someone else and your heart broken...


----------



## HumBurner (Feb 9, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> Trees are simply biological life just like an insect or a blade of grass. Nothing mysterious going on there.



Same for humans and all other living beings.

Fire on the other hand.....living but not a "being" 


Trees, humans, mycelium, bacteria, alligators, ad infinitum, we all consume a resource(s) and expel "waste"

Animals. We all breathe, cough, sneeze, ****, and think. It's just a difference of degree/depth.

Plants are animate beings, we just don't recognize their actions as such because they, mostly, stay in one place or within a "footprint" (if you will.)


Spirits....well, all for one and one for all.


----------



## Cricket (Feb 9, 2022)

HumBurner said:


> Same for humans and all other living beings.
> 
> Fire on the other hand.....living but not a "being"
> 
> ...


Sunflowers can be pretty lively over the course of a day. And the grapevines trying to pull my pasture fence down - there's some vegetation that may have to bite the dust this spring.


----------



## alanbaker (Feb 9, 2022)

Brufab said:


> It was the tightest grained wood I ever seen. It was that dark color when I uncovered it just cleaned with a wet cloth and put clear gloss poly on it the circular saw and chop saw struggled to cut it. View attachment 963270
> View attachment 963271


The kitchen wall is looking at the 1815 section of the house. The kitchen was added sometime after 1815, but rafters and floor joist are logs flattened on one side and random spacings. The willow floor is in a new section. The willow was in the back yard and huge and too close the house so I took down piece by piece and had the two big 10" sections saw into boards. Soft like pine but with a little more character than new pine floor and who else has a weeping willow floor. The bedroom floor in the 1815 section, was just refinished. Hired a floor guy to sand off centuries? of lead paint. Can't get the color and sheen from new pine, it almost glows. Maple on the hill the was the morning after our ice storm


----------



## alanbaker (Feb 9, 2022)

Cricket said:


> Sunflowers can be pretty lively over the course of a day. And the grapevines trying to pull my pasture fence down - there's some vegetation that may have to bite the dust this spring.


Black cherry trees that are being eaten by insects will give off pheromones that other black cherries can detect, and those trees start to convert compounds in their leaves into cyanide to deter or kill the insects - just the tip of the iceberg of plant communications and symbiotic relationships


----------



## HumBurner (Feb 10, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> Trees are simply biological life just like an insect or a blade of grass. Nothing mysterious going on there.



Same for humans and all other living beings.

Fire on the other hand.....living but not a "being" 


Trees, humans, mycelium, bacteria, alligators, ad infinitum, we all consume a resource(s) and expel "waste"

Animals. We all breathe, cough, sneeze, ****, and think. It's just a difference of degree/depth.

Plants are animate beings, we just don't recognize their actions as such because they, mostly, stay in one place or within a "footprint" (if you will.)


Spirits....well,


Cricket said:


> Sunflowers can be pretty lively over the course of a day. And the grapevines trying to pull my pasture fence down - there's some vegetation that may have to bite the dust this spring.





Ha, yep. Vines are a whole other group. I've seen OR grape, poison oak, honeysuckle, wisteria, and others take over rooms, fences,decks, and so on.


----------



## Cricket (Feb 11, 2022)

alanbaker said:


> Black cherry trees that are being eaten by insects will give off pheromones that other black cherries can detect, and those trees start to convert compounds in their leaves into cyanide to deter or kill the insects - just the tip of the iceberg of plant communications and symbiotic relationships


Something - I think oaks? - do that with gypsy moths.


----------



## Brufab (Feb 11, 2022)

Cricket said:


> Something - I think oaks? - do that with gypsy moths.


 Not sure but in michigan last year was one of the worst if not the worst for gypsy moths on record. Whole swaths of forests were bare of leaves by end of July beginning of August, my place up north was covered in them and at night sounded like rain from all the droppings, could count hundreds on oak and popple trunks. Everything was covered in caterpillar poop.


----------



## rabbit box (Feb 11, 2022)

Huntaholic said:


> Another thread on here go me to thinking about this and I thought I would start a thread about it. Do any of yall believe some trees have a spirit? As a logger I certainly hope they don't but whos to say for sure. Ive ran across a few that I thought were out to get me that's for sure. I had a chestnut oak once that shot off the stump, flipped ends and the whole top ended up ALL around the stump! I also cut a wild cherry once that wasn't leaning hardly at all, perfect trunk, very little top. I swear to God that tree literally EXPLODED mid way up the trunk AS IT WAS FALLING and slabs, landed all around me! There wasn't anywhere to run so I just had to stand there and let it all happen. After it was all said and done, there wasn't a solid 8 ft section of that tree left.
> Another one that comes to mind is a buddy of mine was building a house and at the time there was no public water so he had to drill a well. He had a "water witcher" come out and locate well spots. Witchers wife came with him but she sat in the truck. After they got done and were fixing to leave she looked at my buddy, pointed to a tree at the edge of his yard, and told him "you better cut that tree before you build your house, that tree is ANGRY!" MY buddy listened to her politely and promptly forgot all about that warning. After all, this tree was a chestnut oak about 48in across the stump and it was leaning down the hill at a very steep angle directly AWAY from his house. You guessed it, about the time he got the house dried in, that tree turned 180 degrees UPHILL and AWAY from the lean, and took the front porch off his new house!


Going back to the original post here. Yes a tree can have a spirit, good or bad. If a sounder of hogs can be possessed and run off a cliff and destroy a towns economy, then a tree or trees can be possessed. Our eyes will be open one day and we will not be looking through cloudy glass.


----------



## BackRoad (Mar 18, 2022)

Living trees are more than just a stockpile of wood fiber...

Amazed when thinking about how a tree - basically a combination of nutrients leeched from the ground mixed with water - - - becomes a strong, towering monolith, able to bend and move, yet hold firm against the power of the wind.

I'll leave the spirit discussion to others...while I stand in awe of their created beauty.

Although like eating meat, vegetables and fruit...it won't stop me from felling a few trees and putting them to use!

And there will come a day...when a few trees will be using my left-over nutrients to grow strong...


----------



## Wow (Mar 19, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> Trees are simply biological life just like an insect or a blade of grass. Nothing mysterious going on there.


Humans are biological yet we hand flowers to those we love. There are two sides of the brain. They must connect for a man to function well. There is the human Animal and the greater self that's not physical.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 19, 2022)

Wow said:


> Humans are biological yet we hand flowers to those we love. There are two sides of the brain. They must connect for a man to function well. There is the human Animal and the greater self that's not physical.



Yes I am well aware of the left and right hemisphere of the brain. But the human animal and the greater self you are going to have to explain that one a little more. I think that man has a spirit but I believe only humans have that aspect to their life not trees or animals or insects or birds or fish.


----------



## Wow (Mar 19, 2022)

rabbit box said:


> Going back to the original post here. Yes a tree can have a spirit, good or bad. If a sounder of hogs can be possessed and run off a cliff and destroy a towns economy, then a tree or trees can be possessed. Our eyes will be open one day and we will not be looking through cloudy glass.


The physical is totally different than the Spiritual-or Abstract unseen part of human life. Children express it best. Feelings. Love or Fear is UNSEEN.. it can not be measured or weighed by physical means..Humans FEEL something. They do their best to express it by physical means by their voice and actions BUT no solid provable or measurable proof of what they feel can be scientific poroven..Heart rate goes up.. That's physical not abstract. It's impossible to mix the two sciences..No one can prove their love with is feelings, and belief by any unseen means. In an attempt to prove our feelings we Do things. We give flowers, we shout, we fight or we embrace. We express hate or acceptance BUT those two things are separate. My friend is Atheist. Does NOT believe in a Deity..I'm Shaman..One day we drove to a city 40 miles from her home for late night lunch. When we arrived I announced I'd laid my cell phone on the trunk of her car..She said, Oh my What will you do. I said, FIRST,, I will NOT get upset.. Lets enjoy our meal and later I will ask my Spirit Guides to help me find it.. A few hours later as we neared her house I said, Exuse me while I pray.. Out loud I asked. Then I said, I heard a voice in my head it said the celular slid off the trunk when me made a sharp turn at the names of this road and that road (names with-held)..She replied NO it could NOT have stayed on that long that's miles from my house. I said, we shall see. It was dark by the time I got to the intersection. I got a flash light and there was the phone..She said, YOU are Physic. I said, NO, I am not. Humans are animals. Give credit to the unseen deity. To show it's love for me, the Spirits just gave me a bouquet of Roses. Deities don't prove themselves. They are. I've done stuff like this many times but it's NOT the man of flesh. It's the inner man who acknowledges the Abstract and lives in both worlds.The Definition for Shaman is he who walks between the worlds. I believe ANYONE should be able to do it..NO I do not know everything...ONLY that which I am told..the voice is in my head. My daughter with a Masters in Psychology has known me all her life and tells me I'm not insane. She is well educated and believes all religion is Mythology. She might be right. What I do is NOT a religion..No church..No one to worship. No one great leader who knows it all... NO asking for anyone for money.. Just being who I am..Living alone and enjoying my short "animal body" life on earth knowing when this Dream ends I will be in a beautiful world and continue to learn, mature and grow more aware, loving kind and understanding. I see no need for a Devil or hell..I create my own world. I see what I chose to see and it''s all good..Humans worry way to much. Fight when it's unnecessary. Try to change minds of others and that's' not our job..People have a right to be wrong and I graciously accept that in the eyes of MOST base humans (which I try to avoid being remotely like) would by their limited abilities to understand the Great Wide world of The NEVER ending abstract: would by physical reasoning, render a man who thinks like me insane as elllll..I assure them I'm completely harmless and to them I ask this one question:, Are you happy all the time? Everyday of your life? Of course they say no and disbelieve me when I say I am..If there is NO spirit world and I die happy and assured like this, I won anyway. My daughter asked me, "Daddy, what IF you die and there is NO other world". I replied, Ellll, I won't give a damn.. How will I know? Ha. Ha. we both laughed...This is my opinion. It's a take it or leave it. Curse me, hate me or roll eyes. No one could change my mind so it's useless to straighten me out. Ha. Ha. i'm like a Hog in a mud puddle, I like it here. Ha Ha. Have a great day..


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 19, 2022)

You can put me in the Roll your eyes category.


----------



## Wow (Mar 20, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> You can put me in the Roll your eyes category.


Finally getting time to talk more about this.. It's 03:10 here and I just finished my homework on line and my volunteer work.. FIRST..
I fully believe it's PERFECTLY OK for anyone to NOT believe in metaphysical or abstract thinking.. ANYONE who would be offended that someone else did not believe in their "Religious" ideas is weak and childish..If I tell my lady friend "I love you" and she replies, "No you don't, then adds "I do not believe you".. ONLY a fool filled with a weak self image would be offended or demand she believe..My poor mother raised dirt poor by a half Native American father, "Got Saved"..You can only imagine the torture she put her children through..Me the rebellious one.. Sticking with my Traditions and her proclaiming her son is demon possessed until the day she died and went to HER other world.. Of all her 5 kids I am the ONLY one she could not change..I did take on line classes and have studied (for YEARS) many different religions. The thing that bothers me most is how one religion will claim it's the only right one to the determent of all others.. HOW can anything be perfect on earth. How can all other religions be all bad? That's very judgmental thinking. My spiritual journey began back in 1975 when I firmly choose to dis-believe everything and start a fast, do or die one. I was now known to my family as Satan filled. A demon going to hell fire..They made my life miserable so I stayed away from them. That's what "Religion does for ya"..It would be over 20 years before my baby sister invited me into her house. I like to compare religion (all of them) to the story of the Serpent in the Garden of Eden (in my opinion a metaphor) as the FIRST Religious leader..Everyone was running around naked and enjoying life, one big party. NO ONE made fun of or judged another..NO comparing. NO, "I'm right you are wrong".. NONE of that.. True Democracy (not to be confused with the political party).. THEN we have the Serpent introducing everyone at the party to "The Fruit of the tree of,,GOOD and EVIL".. Until then NOT ONE person ever considered GOOD and EVlL much less judged others..After that the"Eden Theme Park, aka "Garden of Eden" closed down. Everyone had to leave and get a real job.. Disney picked up the idea thousands of years later and STILL charge people to get in.. Clothes are not optional there yet..Blame that on the saved. Ha Ha..My ideas about spirits came to me in bits and pieces over a lot of years..I'm still open to more revelation.. I've had a LOT of visions and dreams and saw other worlds. NO drugs used. After years of fasting, and much meditation.. Sweat lodges weekly for years and ME finally finding ME, I sorta settled on what I now believe but I'm always open to learning more.. For years I could not find ME until one day I realized I had not yet created ME..SO I set about to Create ME in the imagine and likeness of the "Son of God". That's a job. Something I work on all the time.. BUT at least I have a mental (abstract) visual plan..Does the Son of God drop something and blow up yelling and screaming like an ape,, NO.. he stays calm. TRY that one, Ha Ha.. TOOK me years..So daily my life is about discipline and it's lived with purpose..Does that make me Great or smart or above anyone else!!! NO and IF I assumed it did or if I cared what others think I'd be seeking validation from someone other than myself..,, I'd be living in the flesh, Like the son of Man. NO one has a right to judge others.. I told my favorite human alive on earth (My grandson/son) that HE DOES NOT have to believe like me. He does NOT have to be like ME..Cults are built upon someone being SUPREME..Cults are like children at play..My daddy can beat your daddy up..Is there a HOLY man???? Ha. Ha.. That's foolish. That's judging.. Is there an unholy man..??? Yes, many. They hurt others..I'm a man of peace and I have a goal to love everyone that will let me BUT I would become a Grizzly Bear if I saw someone harm a child..I pity that person. I'd plead temporary insanity..That's called "Shape Shifting" in my Culture.. I did that once when I saw a bull killing a woman.. I was about 45 then. Now my body is old but I'd still try..I'm no saint..IS anyone? Really.. Men who seek fame find dishonor. Honorable men are simple men who do honorable things..and they don't need to be in the news or in public office nor hear someone else speak their names..I firmly believe everyone will be ok and if they don't get it here. They will get it in another dream. I refuse to worry.. about anything or mourn for anything..Loss is just illusion.. When I boxed (short time amateur) the thing I loved about round one is knowing there will be round two. Even if the fight ends in Round Two there will be another fight another time..Religion, loves to place fear in people. It's a way to control, get power and enrich the leaders. Freedom, is close to heaven..Bless you..


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 20, 2022)

I recharge my batteries so to speak with walks into the giant Western red cedar groves that are not known to many others. The feeling I get being there and when I leave is beyond any words I can describe. Some of these trees are 1000 to 1600 years old and 12 foot on the stump DBH.
So for me, for the forest to have such a profound effect on ones body, emotions and soul, I would have to say that trees resonate at a frequency higher than ours and thus must be more than just organic material.


----------



## Wow (Mar 20, 2022)

funky sawman said:


> I recharge my batteries so to speak with walks into the giant Western red cedar groves that are not known to many others. The feeling I get being there and when I leave is beyond any words I can describe. Some of these trees are 1000 to 1600 years old and 12 foot on the stump DBH.
> So for me, for the forest to have such a profound effect on ones body, emotions and soul, I would have to say that trees resonate at a frequency higher than ours and thus must be more than just organic material.





funky sawman said:


> I recharge my batteries so to speak with walks into the giant Western red cedar groves that are not known to many others. The feeling I get being there and when I leave is beyond any words I can describe. Some of these trees are 1000 to 1600 years old and 12 foot on the stump DBH.
> So for me, for the forest to have such a profound effect on ones body, emotions and soul, I would have to say that trees resonate at a frequency higher than ours and thus must be more than just organic material.


The thing is half and half. Man is Half Physical and Half "unseen".. The unseen houses feelings, emotions, deep thought far above the human mind. That's the higher mind. There we find ourselves or we neglect ourselves.. People who are depressed most often are stuck in the past. The human mind..They can't get past what has happended to them. They have no faith in anything getting any better They become trapped in their OWN physical mind and by not having a belief in the Higher Mind they deny it's existence to themselves and by doing so they blind the eyes of the other self and therefore can never experience it. It's impossible to experience that which we have already determined does not exist.
Because I am open to learning about what I do not know, I am able to see things that do not exist to others..If it's imagination well it made me 350 dollars one time when I actually spoke with a Spirit and together we worked a plan where I legally earned 350 dollars..It was a little ole lady that had lived in a house I was painting inside at night..She told me she hated the color and I told her to wait until I got paid and then speak that aloud to the owner.. He got the message, wanted the color changed and I charged him 350 more dollars..So IF i'm just dreaming this stuff up. It's making me happy..I see and feel spirits in nature..Even animals..I fell almost on top of a Copper Head snake one time..It was right there in my face.. I held still and it crawled away. It has NO fear of me and I had no fear of it..My peaceful spirit might have kept me from getting snake bitten..Wild animals seem to understand I am not a danger..Kids I've never met run up to me. Strangers smile at me all the time.. Someone must be seeing my Spirit of love..I counseled someone from New York today.. The message of YOU find GOD your way seems to be working well.. If it's my immigration and it's helping me and others, well that's a good thing.. Smile..Be blessed. Know who you are and never let anyone else define you..The ONLY freedom NO one can take from you is the ability to think. Man can cage a Lion, Man can make him obey but we never know what that Lion is going to do.. Because his thoughts belong only to him. So is man..


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 21, 2022)

I reckon Henry David Thoreau
wrote about trees and spirituality, connecting to them in some sort of way


----------



## Huntaholic (Mar 21, 2022)

Thank you to everyone who has replied! It has been enlightening to read everybody's thoughts thus far. Im still in the "I don't really know" camp, and Ive cut thousands upon thousands of trees. Sometimes they just dont do what they are supposed to do is all I know for sure.


----------



## Wow (Mar 22, 2022)

Huntaholic said:


> Thank you to everyone who has replied! It has been enlightening to read everybody's thoughts thus far. Im still in the "I don't really know" camp, and Ive cut thousands upon thousands of trees. Sometimes they just dont do what they are supposed to do is all I know for sure.


I had a counseling session today with a young man. It was cloudy, wind blowing beautiful day. We were outside. As we spoke in the far distance a black dot high in the sky began to appear. I pointed and said, how beautiful, we call them Peace Eagles, others call them buzzards. Then they were suddenly right above us. Seven circling right over head then left going straight North. I had already drawn a teaching circle on the ground with symbols. The direction of Life. South to North the Life of the soul or abstract. A chill in the air. He looked at me. We both felt a peaceful silence then from the East, direction of Enlightenment the rising sun, suddenly 3 more Peace Eagles came into sight and Quickly dropped lower and circled just overhead in a clockwise circle and vanished into the North. There was a silence. He smiled and said. Wow, I want to come talk some more. I said. Some men saw Buzzards just randomly driven by the wind. Personally, I saw Peace Eagles flying a perfect formation coming from the Direction of Enlightenment and going into the direction of Spiritual life. No man can tell ANOTHER man what to see. You must decide for yourself what You saw. If you didn't see what I saw that doesn't make you wrong. He replied. I saw exactly what you saw. May I make another appointment? My life is what I determine it will be. My reality is what I chose it to be. In my world there is no Satan and all evil that lives, lives in the minds of humans. Discipline and faith gives me my world where loss is illusion, and joy is a decision. Mine. If I'm crazy and happy no problem. If I'm not crazy and happy, no problem. All will die. I choose to live happily until I die. The scrap metal sees no difference in an old VW and a 250 Ford truck. The high dollar car and the cheap car now offer only rusty metal. Death is that time where all class distinction blends like the Steak and french fries become one at the end of the meal. When all humans become rotten flesh, I will have had a life time of joy. Many will have little to show for the years of hard labor in this illusion. Blessings,


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 22, 2022)

Illusion, boy you got that right Wow


----------

